# A little help if you can



## magicpotatochips (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a pistol that was given as a gift and it needs a lot of work. I'm looking to see if anyone has information on a company named I.G.I. from Italy?

Other markings on the pistol say -"Kansas"- stamped on top of barrel,

"Inter-American Import SAC' TO, CA", -I.G.I.-Made in Italy- stamped on bottom of barrel

PSF and a coat of arms with what looks like two crossed swords or rifles? both with a star above them are stamped into the cylinder.



If anyone has any information or a recommendation as to where to find out info, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

magicpotatochips said:


> PSF and a coat of arms with what looks like two crossed swords or rifles? both with a star above them are stamped into the cylinder.


These are the Italian proof marks. "PSF" is the smokeless powder proof and the letters stand for Polvere Senza Fumo or Smokeless Powder.



> "Inter-American Import SAC' TO, CA", -I.G.I.-Made in Italy- stamped on bottom of barrel


I don't know anything about the US Importer or the Italian manufacturer.


----------



## magicpotatochips (Oct 10, 2010)

bruce333 said:


> These are the Italian proof marks. "PSF" is the smokeless powder proof and the letters stand for Polvere Senza Fumo or Smokeless Powder.
> 
> I don't know anything about the US Importer or the Italian manufacturer.


Thanks for the start. I appreciate it.


----------

